# Flying Crank Ghost Motors...



## Steve Filpansick (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm not sure if any of you were aware, but Grainger no longer sells the Dayton 2Z806; which is the "standard" motor for FCG's.

I just purchased one of the motors that they list as an alternate (Dayton 3M096) and it still works fine.

Be advised, however, that I'm only using a standard wig stand/cheese cloth/wire frame ghost.
This new motor has a considerably lower "overhung load limit"; 3.5# vs 50# with the old motor; so it may not fly heavier marionettes.



Hopefully some of you can use this info!

Steve


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

These folks still have it, I bought mine here 3 years ago.. price is up a few bucks.. 
http://www.electricmotorwarehouse.com/Dayton/2Z804.htm


----------

